# Why grow HC emersed?



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm looking over quite a few post and I'm wondering why people are growing HC emersed and then adding water to switch? Faster growth rate? Do they hold better?


----------



## adechazal (Nov 12, 2008)

Check out the Barrreport site (am I allowed to reference that here?), there is quite a bit of discussion about this method of growing HC there. In my limited experience with HC I'll bet it does wonders to keep the stuff anchored by allowing the roots to take hold. Mine always floats away in Ecocomplete substrate.


----------

